# Beak trim



## shalx76

Hi I am in milton.keynes, I think my tortoise needs a beak trim , I was quoted 90 pound at pets at home , is there anywhere cheaper as I think this is alot of money please help ty


----------



## Bombjack

Welcome  
I would say try postinng in the Shelled - Turtles & Tortoise section.


----------



## purplepixie

shalx76 said:


> Hi I am in milton.keynes, I think my tortoise needs a beak trim , I was quoted 90 pound at pets at home , is there anywhere cheaper as I think this is alot of money please help ty


If you post a picture, we would be able to help more. As it depends on how bad the beak is. Feed on hard surfaces, which helps keep the beak in trim. Also soft foods dont help:0) They need to tug at foods and graze naturally:0) If you get the beak trimmed by a vet first, he/she can show you how. As their beaks are made of the same material as our nails, so can easily be trimmed by you, once you know how:0)


----------



## ian14

I would be very wary about using the vets at Pets at Home. They are not an exotics vet, they cater for dogs, cats, and other furries.


----------



## LiasisUK

I would echo the above and not go with Pets at Home and find an exotics vet. However £90 is an OK price for a vet procedure, most charge around £50 just for a consultation.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

They are Vets based within Pets at Home and could quite possibly have an Exotics Vet amongst them given that they have quoted a price. Some Vets will not undertake such procedures such as beak trims be it tortoises or birds.


----------



## purplepixie

shalx76 said:


> Hi I am in milton.keynes, I think my tortoise needs a beak trim , I was quoted 90 pound at pets at home , is there anywhere cheaper as I think this is alot of money please help ty


If you are brave enough, you can file it yourself with an emeryboard, or small Dremel drill:0)
A little at a time:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

ian14 said:


> I would be very wary about using the vets at Pets at Home. They are not an exotics vet, they cater for dogs, cats, and other furries.


I knew of an exotics vet who worked at pets at home for a time.


----------



## ian14

SueBoyle said:


> I knew of an exotics vet who worked at pets at home for a time.


That's reassuring. 
Pets at Home do get quite a bashing, and not always justified.


----------

